# just joined havivg been to self build rally



## UNDISCOVERED (Aug 28, 2007)

hello there just come back from agm meet rally of the self build motor campervans club fantastic weekend at lickhill manor in kidderminster. over 40 vans/ buses etc  turned up take a look at the site and join its fantastic we had hog roast a singer got to meet and look in all others vans met some fantastic people have meets all over britain including abroad all for £10 a year best club ever.... so have joined this too hoping to meet some more great and crazy people ... regards undiscovered


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 28, 2007)

*welcome*



			
				UNDISCOVERED said:
			
		

> hello there just come back from agm meet rally of the self build motor campervans club fantastic weekend at lickhill manor in kidderminster. over 40 vans/ buses etc turned up take a look at the site and join its fantastic we had hog roast a singer got to meet and look in all others vans met some fantastic people have meets all over britain including abroad all for £10 a year best club ever.... so have joined this too hoping to meet some more great and crazy people ... regards undiscovered


 
Sounds good welcome to the site


----------



## UNDISCOVERED (Aug 28, 2007)

*Thankyou For Your Welcome*

Been All Around The Site Looks Very Good Lots Of Friendly Folk Will Enjoy Wild Camping I Think Always Been A Bit Unsure As I Am A Woman But Have Jack Russell (only Problem Is She Just Rolls Over When  Meeting Strangers Wanting Her Tummy Rubbed) So Will Have To Buy Her Some Larger Looking Teeth.


----------



## hillwalker (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome mate..


----------



## walkers (Aug 28, 2007)

UNDISCOVERED said:
			
		

> hello there just come back from agm meet rally of the self build motor campervans club fantastic weekend at lickhill manor in kidderminster. over 40 vans/ buses etc  turned up take a look at the site and join its fantastic we had hog roast a singer got to meet and look in all others vans met some fantastic people have meets all over britain including abroad all for £10 a year best club ever.... so have joined this too hoping to meet some more great and crazy people ... regards undiscovered


welcome and hope ou find the site usefull


----------



## firefighter (Aug 29, 2007)

*welcome!!*

Welcome to our little site, not long on the site myself but you're right a lot of really nice people with some great info to share


----------



## freedom999 (Sep 2, 2007)

UNDISCOVERED said:
			
		

> Been All Around The Site Looks Very Good Lots Of Friendly Folk Will Enjoy Wild Camping I Think Always Been A Bit Unsure As I Am A Woman But Have Jack Russell (only Problem Is She Just Rolls Over When  Meeting Strangers Wanting Her Tummy Rubbed) So Will Have To Buy Her Some Larger Looking Teeth.


Hi just joined and love the site my wife camps out with 2 of my girls and she loves it never gets any problems and shes got a russel as well he loves it


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2007)

hi 'n'welcome


----------



## ducatobuild (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome mate smbcc rock as does wildcamping im a self confessed selfbuild nut having built my own so to speak its adictive and infuriating at the sametime but enjoy join in and have a laugh thats what its all about is it not ????

Slanj
Dougie

RIP Colin McCrae a fellow scotsman


----------



## Merlin (Sep 22, 2007)

*Lone Women campers*



			
				UNDISCOVERED said:
			
		

> Been All Around The Site Looks Very Good Lots Of Friendly Folk Will Enjoy Wild Camping I Think Always Been A Bit Unsure As I Am A Woman But Have Jack Russell (only Problem Is She Just Rolls Over When  Meeting Strangers Wanting Her Tummy Rubbed) So Will Have To Buy Her Some Larger Looking Teeth.



Shame you are so far away, I too am a lone female with small Pomeranian X  not too friendly, but that's her background.  I very much fancy wild camping but am rather nervous.  It would be nice if we women go together in our areas and camped in small groups.  Perhaps we could contact each other with that in mind.
Merlin


----------



## reynolds29 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi. welcome to the club. I am a self build nut as well.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome Undiscovered look like its all been said so i wll just say good luck to you.


----------

